# HI - J 35 or c&c 35 III, ealry to mid '80's



## seabreeze456 (Feb 16, 2010)

HI,
I am new here. I 've been boating on and off for a large part of my life. I have mostly powerboat experience, but for the past couple years I've been taking ASA basic courses and group sails. I am ready to get a sailboat. Based on price, performance perception and availability, I think I have narrowed my search down to a J 35 or c&c 35 Mk III. The J 35 is a little wider and touch deeper. Both weigh about the same and have similar ballast. The C&C has a nicer interior, but i'm guessing that the J sails better. What are you thoughts or experience with these boats??


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

PHRFNE.org ratings:
j35 72
C&C 35-III 114

Both are nice boats but different...I think it'd be what appeals to your eye and soul.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

The J was built as a race boat and almost all of them were/are raced hard. So if you are going to want to one design race/PHRF race then it's a well know option. The C&C was built as a racer cruiser so you can find one that has not been raced it probably will have a lot less wear and tear. Both are good sailing boats. J significantly faster.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

I hope that you are figuring out that your chosen model comparison is a lot farther apart than even "apples to oranges". 

These two designs each have their good and bad points for cruising and day sailing. They arrive from different planets, design-wise, though. 

The J is an heir to the MORC type of hull and the big C&C traces its design heritage to the IOR. You might want to read up on both rules and their good _and_ bad features.

Both are "fast"... and I would love to drive the big J Boat off the wind in a 20 kt breeze.  
I have watched a C&C 35-3 round up repeatedly in a breeze with the chute up.

OTOH, the C&C will likely prefer going to weather and be better at it.
(Beware of all generalizations, though, even mine...)

Choices and options. Both are well built. Both are old enough to have major issues if not maintained well. Have all the hull coring below the waterline surveyed _carefully_. After all these decades, the integrity of the deck coring will depend on how recently all (!) fittings were rebedded.

Happy shopping.
L


----------

